# Diversion Calais still in operation.



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Anyone who is taking the Calais route On the A16 east beware of a diversion that is in operation on the A216.

Do not take the signed DEVIATION and you will end up travelling South on toll road A228.

Dave p


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Closed road*

Where is the deviation exactly?

I am going from the tunnel towards Dunkerque. (Well tunnel - to the ferry terminal for an overnight, and then to Dunkerque)

Russell


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Hi Russell, as near as i can say it is where the A216 joins A16 junction 47.

I cannot be clearer than that as i was demoted to rear seat passenger and it was 22:00.

The traffic already on the A16 may not be affected.

Cheers 
Dave p


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Calais*

Did you come off a ferry then at Calais as it was my intention to overnight at the ferry terminal?

I have never heard of the A216 or A228 though! Neither are on my 2009 map!

Russell


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Russell the N216 runs from the frry port to south then it is numbered A216 and turns into A16 after jctn with A16 whish is also E40

Yes we were on SF


Cheers

Dave p


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Tolls*

Thanks for the heads up. It may well put paid to my plan to overnight at the ferry terminal at Calais on the outbound.

Which route did you take to get back on the right track?

I am guessing from the ferry, then head for Boulogne and the Tunnel, do a U turn at the St Omer/D943 road and go back on yourself?

Russell


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

set sat nav for Gravelines and left it to Ian.

Sorry i cannot be more helpfull but a 15 mile ride ended up as 29.

dave p


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Calais*

Cheers Dave

I have sent an email to P&O, SeaFrance, the Calais tourist office and the Lord Mayor of Calais to ask what the closure is etc.

I will let you know

Russell


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Traffic*

Hi

I have had a reply from the tourist office that simply makes reference to a traffic based website - but that offers no further information as far as I can see.

http://www.bison-fute.equipement.gouv.fr/diri/listeflashs.do?idCarte=3

Russell


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Any problems getting from Gravelines to the Eurotunnel? Will be heading there on Sunday.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Hi Rita, I do not know the reason for the diversion as it was dark but appeared to be proper road works signs. It may even have been just on the sliproad..
Any update from you would be apreciated as son in law will be comming back a week on tuesday.

Cheers

Dave p


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Sorry to be so late to this.

They're resurfacing the main A16 (Eastbound) road from East of Calais to ... well, a bit more East of Calais. We went through it a couple of times with no problems, it was just a bit slower than normal. What they were doing *(when we went through)* was contraflowing the Eastbound traffic onto the Westbound side. We were travelling from Cap Blanc Nez to Ardres for the vet, and had to drive a few km further (on the Westbound carriageway) before we could get to a roundabout to come back on ourselves and come off the A16.

Gravelines is more East than the roadworks, Rita, and you do have to drive through them to get to the tunnel. I would allow a bit more time, if I were you.

Two deviations (one each end) took you beyond a useable off-turn-back on junction because it was too small for heavy lorries, but cars and vans were using them.

I hope I haven't confused you 

Gerald


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Thanks for the info Dave and Gerald.

will post any news when I can.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Calais*

Just had this email from SeaFrance

Thank you for your e-mail.

I can confirm that there were roadworks recently however it is now completed from last Wednesday. There are no reported problems on the roads leading to the Port.

I do not think that is correct though, given that DTP passed by AFTER Wednesday.

Over to you, Detective Inspector Jabulile of the Autotrail Constabulary for an updated report, approaching from the East!

Russell


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Calais*

Here is the reply from P&O

Good afternoon,

There are some roadworks in place on the A16 but the way to Dunkerque is neither concerned nor closed.

Regards

Customer Services


----------

